

BoofCV: Real Time Computer Vision in Java - yread
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/library/boofcv_alpha_v02.aspx

======
willvarfar
Beautiful!

When it has a full-blown camera tracker then it can rule _hint_ _hint_

